# Help! Which Rhinestone Software is best??



## Universal Bling (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Im new to this forum and really hope you can help! 

Im looking to purchase design software for Hotfix Rhinestone Designs and don't know where to start.

I currently subcontract to someone else to do our designs and have the transfers machine made. But am having communication issues and therefore want to start doing the designs myself.

We do logos for companies etc and therefore need a program that can vectorise poor quality images.

We would also prefer something with auto-fill functions.

Can you recommend anything? 

Thanks!!


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

I know you probably want more facts about which is better, but I think that's more of a personal opinion. Just in case you don't know the names of them, here's a list to start choosing from. You can start googling them and see what people are saying.

-Roland R-Wear Studio
-rStones (Corel Macro)
-DAS StoneCutPro
-CADlink OOBling Pro
-Ryonet Bling It
-Graphtec iDesignR
-WinPCSign


----------



## Universal Bling (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you!

I have also heard of RhinestoneWorx and GemMaster - any ideas on these??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Which ever program you select make sure it has drivers for your cutter


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Universal Bling said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have also heard of RhinestoneWorx and GemMaster - any ideas on these??


Those are both software for rhinestone setting machines. RhinestoneWorx is for the Permaboss and GemMaster is for the CAMS machine.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Universal Bling said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Im new to this forum and really hope you can help!
> 
> ...


Will you then use a cutter to make stencils or will you output the designs to a rhinestone setting machine? If a machine, which one?


----------

